
AWS Amplify Console - kesor
http://console.amplify.aws
======
k__
What does this add over the MobileHub?

~~~
nslog
[https://aws.amazon.com/amplify/faqs/](https://aws.amazon.com/amplify/faqs/)

~~~
k__
Oh I know Amplify, I just wanted to know what this console brings :)

~~~
totality86
Mobile Hub is now part of AWS Amplify. The Console brings continuous
deployment and hosting (with features like easy custom domain setup, atomic
deploys, rewrites/redirects, feature branch environments) to Amplify.

~~~
k__
Ah, nice!

Is this also available via the CLI?

~~~
nslog
Yeah there was actually a blog on this:
[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/mobile/aws-mobile-gets-
amplifie...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/mobile/aws-mobile-gets-amplified/)

"What’s happening with AWS Mobile Hub?

In the three years since we introduced AWS Mobile Hub, we’ve spoken to many
developers. We listened to the feedback about what was difficult or confusing
about developing mobile and web applications within the AWS ecosystem, and
distilled that down to two problems:

Provisioning and maintenance of the mobile backend. Solved by using the
Amplify CLI. Secure hosting and continuous deployment of web applications.
Solved by using AWS Amplify Console. We took the great things that AWS Mobile
Hub offered and added them to the Amplify CLI and the AWS Amplify Console. All
of AWS Mobile Hub’s functionality and much more, are now part of AWS Amplify.
Over the coming months, we will be encouraging all our developers to move
their apps from AWS Mobile Hub to AWS Amplify."

